# WANTED: Band Members



## sanguine (Mar 7, 2006)

Looking to form a KISS tribute band in the Moncton,NB and/ or Amherst, NS area
I play lead guitar with 20 years experience
I have a drummer intererested in the project, so looking for a bassist and rythym guitar

contact:

[email protected]


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

sanguine said:


> Looking to form a KISS tribute band in the Moncton,NB and/ or Amherst, NS area
> I play lead guitar with 20 years experience
> I have a drummer intererested in the project, so looking for a bassist and rythym guitar
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not a big Kiss fan and that'd be one hell of a commute for rehearsal, but good luck in the search.


----------

